# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Switched circuit for table & standard lamps

## qurm

I am renovating a bedroom, and interested in running a new lighting circuit (in the stud walls) that will allow table and bedside lamps to be switched from a switch on the switch plate by the door.  This is in addition to the existing ceiling lights (batten holder circuit).   It is similar to the lighting in a hotel room.  
Is there an approved way of doing that in Oz?  For example in the UK, there are smaller 5A round-pin sockets that can be used for lighting circuit purposes, while the main socket circuit uses larger square pin 13A rated sockets. 
Or can PCUs be used with fixed cord to each map, and the whole PCU circuit be switched with a lighting switch (sounds wrong)? 
Thanks for any suggestions, 
Andy

----------


## LinesElectrical

Yes you can do it but it would be better to take the feed from a general power circuit as otherwise it would be a mixed circuit however
it is common for under bench LED lighting to have a plug outlet.
if your south of Anzac Hwy PM me and i will swing by on my way home have a look quick and be able give you a idea.

----------


## Smurf

Such arrangements are pretty common in commercial usage. 
Displays in shops, video walls and the like in nightclubs, all sorts of things in any sort of control room etc. And of course there's the various arrangements in hotels, including those which disconnect all power when a key or card is removed upon leaving the room. 
It can be done, but as others have said I'd have it as part of a power circuit as such.

----------


## mattski2008

If you do it on the lighting circuit I am pretty sure that you cannot use a standard powerpoint. You have to use a round earth pin powerpoint?  Australian Round & Flat Earth Pin Comparison

----------


## qurm

Thanks guys, and I did not know about those round pin earth plugs - bet they are hard to find in the market? 
If this circuit is a feed from a power/socket circuit (so not mixed), then what about switching.  Is a standard light switch suitable for this (maybe only rated 5A?, so what if someone puts an appliance that draws more current into the "lighting" socket?) 
Thanks 
Andy

----------


## mattski2008

A standard switch is rated at 10A and so is a standard powerpoint. No issues here! Clipsal 30 M Series Switch Mech Mechanism Dolly White Electric 10A 250V New | eBay

----------


## Random Username

Standard power points can only be on a lighting circuit if they are within (about 200mm...not sure of the exact distance) of the ceiling AND they are not going to have anything more than 150 watts attached. 
The ones with the round earth pins are available, but not from a hardware store - you'll need to go to a proper electrical distributor to get them.  They are generally found in commercial work, so they will probably have a commercial size price tag!

----------

